# Anyone got a link to watch Dave Crosland under construction



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Anyone seen this and can you watch it free


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

pretty certain its on youtube.

his new one is out soon as well.


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Yeah YouTube has lots of short clips. Couldn't find the full film


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

Don't waste your time.

Basically just Dave Crossland (who's carrying about 150lbs of water and fat and just looks a mess) wheezing round the Trafford centre and the butchers and that's about it.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Don't waste your time.
> 
> Basically just Dave Crossland (who's carrying about 150lbs of water and fat and just looks a mess) wheezing round the Trafford centre and the butchers and that's about it


 you forgot to say he tries to walk up some stairs in it.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Don't waste your time.
> 
> Basically just Dave Crossland (who's carrying about 150lbs of water and fat and just looks a mess) wheezing round the Trafford centre and the butchers and that's about it.


 Saw a clip on what iirc was a bbc website of an interview he'd done with them, his head/forehead was covered in huge disgusting looking acne, the guy looked horrible.


----------



## 2o16 (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you forgot to say he tries to walk up some stairs in it.


 Can't believe you haven't mentioned him failing a body weight squat!!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> Saw a clip on what iirc was a bbc website of an interview he'd done with them, his head/forehead was covered in huge disgusting looking acne, the guy looked horrible.


 he has a video on youtube which he done about a week ago, he looks terrible, all these big acne type growths on his head, he says its not acne and he's never suffered with it ever. He's pretty defensive about it in the comments on it.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Don't waste your time.
> 
> Basically just Dave Crossland (who's carrying about 150lbs of water and fat and just looks a mess) wheezing round the Trafford centre and the butchers and that's about it.


 oooooo dont forget he shows his stash of compounds


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

12 gauge said:


> Saw a clip on what iirc was a bbc website of an interview he'd done with them, his head/forehead was covered in huge disgusting looking acne, the guy looked horrible.


 Wtfs goin on with his right arm?!

Worse bingo wings than my nan


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Wtfs goin on with his right arm?!
> 
> Worse bingo wings than my nan


 leave your fcukin nan out of it mate


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Wtfs goin on with his right arm?!
> 
> Worse bingo wings than my nan


 Yh. 25 inch arms do look weird to some.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

He looks a mess


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

I saw a picture of him from a few years ago and the bloke looked good. Probably around 240ish, not lean but not fat and a decent size.

Seems like somewhere along the way he's gotten obsessed with chasing weight and isn't arsed whether that 1lb he's gained is lean muscle, fat or water. He was aiming for 400lbs but what's the fu**ing point when more than a quarter of that weight isn't muscle.

I'd understand if he was a powerlifter and so not arsed about aesthetics but he's not so I really really can't understand what's he's trying to achieve.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Yh. 25 inch arms do look weird to some.


 Lol. His arm is clearly fcked in some boston Lloyd style nothing to do with him being big. Calm ya tits


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> I saw a picture of him from a few years ago and the bloke looked good. Probably around 240ish, not lean but not fat and a decent size.
> 
> Seems like somewhere along the way he's gotten obsessed with chasing weight and isn't arsed whether that 1lb he's gained is lean muscle, fat or water. He was aiming for 400lbs but what's the fu**ing point when more than a quarter of that weight isn't muscle.
> 
> I'd understand if he was a powerlifter and so not arsed about aesthetics but he's not so I really really can't understand what's he's trying to achieve.


 yeah, he is definitely obsessed with the figures on the scales, it is very unhealthy, I'm pretty sure I read somewhere he's been on dialysis recently.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Really glad you're all chiming in like this because it's what I've always thought.

Dave's a nice enough guy and apparently helps lots of people, but his body is far from aesthetically pleasing. He looks like a heart attack waiting to happen. The blood dribbling out of his head while talking to R Yates kind of points to this too.


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Well I'm definitely not paying for it now lol. Will watch if I come across it online. Not many guys apart from piana openly make documentarys about there aas use


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeebo said:


> Well I'm definitely not paying for it now lol. Will watch if I come across it online. Not many guys apart from piana openly make documentarys about there aas use


He's not a good advertisement for aas


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Dave is a knowledgeable fella, knows his stuff.

I don't necessarily agree with his chase for size, but he is a fu**ing huge fella. His look isn't for everyone, but neither is the Zyzz look to be fair.

He knows how to put size on, those saying it's just fat are talking bollocks.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Dave is a knowledgeable fella, knows his stuff.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with his chase for size, but he is a fu**ing huge fella. His look isn't for everyone, but neither is the Zyzz look to be fair.
> 
> He knows how to put size on, those saying it's just fat are talking bollocks.


 So he's 400lb of solid muscle is he?

He's got a higher BF% than a pork scratching ffs.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Gnats Chuff said:


> So he's 400lb of solid muscle is he?
> 
> He's got a higher BF% than a pork scratching ffs.


 Did I say that mate?

He's carrying fat, obviously, but he also carries a huge amount of muscle.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

DatGuy said:


> It's obviously not just fat but a large portion of it is. That's not impressive. He could comfortably sit at 250 lean as f**k... now that would be impressive


 Very true, as I said I don't necessarily agree with chasing the weight for the sake of it.

But as I said, the guy does carry huge amounts of muscle. He's never going to look aesthetic, even at a lower bf, too many injuries.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Did I say that mate?
> 
> He's carrying fat, obviously, but he also carries a huge amount of muscle.


 That's what baffles me. Like I said earlier, I saw a pic of him from a few years ago before all the "Freak" nonsense and he looked impressive.

It's such a better look and not to mention a hell of a lot better for your health than struggling to perform daily tasks weighing 400lbs, an awful lot of which isn't lean tissue. The guy would look x10 better and would be x10 healthier if he stripped all that fat off!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Gnats Chuff said:


> That's what baffles me. Like I said earlier, I saw a pic of him from a few years ago before all the "Freak" nonsense and he looked impressive.
> 
> It's such a better look and not to mention a hell of a lot better for your health than struggling to perform daily tasks weighing 400lbs, an awful lot of which isn't lean tissue. The guy would look x10 better and would be x10 healthier if he stripped all that fat off!


 I agree, he does look good when he starts to drop the weight.

I also agree that it would be hugely beneficial to his health.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Lol. His arm is clearly fcked in some boston Lloyd style nothing to do with him being big. Calm ya tits


 Lol.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Gnats Chuff said:


> So he's 400lb of solid muscle is he?
> 
> He's got a higher BF% than a pork scratching ffs.


 Ha! Fvcking gold that is mate..... im stealing that....


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

ausmaz said:


> Ha! Fvcking gold that is mate..... im stealing that....


 I've pinched it from somewhere but I can't remember where for sure haha!

Got a feeling it's on one of Ricky Gervais dvds.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Lol.


 you laugh but his arms shoulders and chest are loaded with oil.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Heart attack...Did I hear someone mention heart attack.... :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Title "Dave crosland under destruction" should have done justice to his physique.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Heart attack...Did I hear someone mention heart attack.... :lol:


 the guy does massive cycles like 5grams of gear a week or something but I would imagine his weight is just as much a contributing factor to any ill health he has, his obsession with being so big cant be healthy.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> the guy does massive cycles like 5grams of gear a week or something but I would imagine his weight is just as much a contributing factor to any ill health he has, his obsession with being so big cant be healthy.


 Phhhhheeeew, nothing to do with all the drugs then.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

he is a joke. Ive met him and he can hardly walk, stand for over a few mins and struggles to talk.

He came to my camp to give advise about steriods in the military and why not to take them ect. He had to get a chair and dit on it to talk because he couldnt stand, he told us about diet and how much he ate then went on to say he woke up and ate a full pack of hob noibs for breakfast because he couldnt be bothered with brekfast. he is a joke on all fronts, guy is a fat mess. yes he has mass but look at the state of him.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

maybe he loves his muscle that much he is protecting it in a layer of fat,its only what i am doing with my six pack lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's funny how times and tastes changes isn't it. Not too long ago Mr Crosland was the "GYM GURU".


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow a lot of harsh comments in here!

Dave is a very nice guy and I consider him a good friend.

He will never be everyone's cup of tea but don't be confused. He carries a TON of mass and as far as lean body mass goes he out sizes everyone on this board. THAT SAID if you can't get that mass leaned down to some degree and the amount of tears he has...it does make it less inspiring.


----------



## Bramble (Aug 10, 2015)

The guy is clearly not well...and has stated that he has stopped the mass of gear and his quest for freakish size.. which is good news. I was defending the use of steroids to my family all week when that bbc doc came on with r Yates. ..my defense was slightly damaged when daves head popped open and started to bleed while he was leg pressing!!! Still.. he's a man with a family that has made some bad decisions, let's all wish him the best in his recovery, and hope he gets back to his best.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> Wow a lot of harsh comments in here!
> 
> Dave is a very nice guy and I consider him a good friend.
> 
> He will never be everyone's cup of tea but don't be confused. *He carries a TON of mass and as far as lean body mass goes he out sizes everyone on this board. THAT SAID if you can't get that mass leaned down to some degree and the amount of tears he has...it does make it less inspiring.*


 If he got down to 5/6% bf there would likely be f**k all left.

Guy is fat,fat , fat and bloated with water, you or I really have no idea what he would look like, but I would put money on him looking a shambles.

You know that guys who think they are stage ready at 220lbs sometimes can afford to drop another 20 to be on the money.

He sounds a nice guy and comes across as so, but lets not let that cloud or objectivity when judging his physique.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ConP said:


> Wow a lot of harsh comments in here!
> 
> Dave is a very nice guy and I consider him a good friend.
> 
> He will never be everyone's cup of tea but don't be confused. He carries a TON of mass and as far as lean body mass goes he out sizes everyone on this board. THAT SAID if you can't get that mass leaned down to some degree and the amount of tears he has...it does make it less inspiring.


 So basically you are sitting on the fence.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> If he got down to 5/6% bf there would likely be f**k all left.
> 
> Guy is fat,fat , fat and bloated with water, you or I really have no idea what he would look like, but I would put money on him looking a shambles.
> 
> ...


 Yeah lots of people have no idea how much they need to actually drop.

Dave I have met in person and I can tell right off he was carrying a ton of muscle tissue.

Now how much is left once the rigors of dieting have taking their toll is obviously a different story.



andyhuggins said:


> So basically you are sitting on the fence.


 He's my friend I am not going to hammer him

He has some serious kidney issues atm which I hope he can get under control.

I would like to see him shift A LOT of weight and just spend time with family instead of pursuing this quest for size.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Gnats Chuff said:


> Don't waste your time.
> 
> Basically just Dave Crossland (who's carrying about 150lbs of water and fat and just looks a mess) wheezing round the Trafford centre and the butchers and that's about it.


 This


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

FelonE said:


> He looks a mess


 And this


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ConP said:


> Wow a lot of harsh comments in here!
> 
> Dave is a very nice guy and I consider him a good friend.
> 
> He will never be everyone's cup of tea but don't be confused. He carries a TON of mass and as far as lean body mass goes he out sizes everyone on this board. THAT SAID if you can't get that mass leaned down to some degree and the amount of tears he has...it does make it less inspiring.


 he does come across as a genuine, down to earth guy in his documentary but when he's putting himself all over the bbc with blood popping out of head and hooking them up with so called ugls to interview he does himself and no one else any favours.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ConP said:


> Yeah lots of people have no idea how much they need to actually drop.
> 
> Dave I have met in person and I can tell right off he was carrying a ton of muscle tissue.
> 
> ...


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> he does come across as a genuine, down to earth guy in his documentary but when he's putting himself all over the bbc with blood popping out of head and hooking them up with so called ugls to interview he does himself and no one else any favours.


 Oh this I agree with. The screaming on the calve raises followed by the shaving cut opening up and him blaming training hard.....I didn't like that in the slightest.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

ConP said:


> Oh this I agree with. The screaming on the calve raises followed by the shaving cut opening up and him blaming training hard.....I didn't like that in the slightest.


 Too much fkn attention seeking, dramatic over acting for my liking, last thing i want to hear, and see is a mans cum face in the gym, with audio


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ConP said:


> Oh this I agree with. The screaming on the calve raises followed by the shaving cut opening up and him blaming training hard.....I didn't like that in the slightest.


 its a shame cos s**t like that undoes all the good work that he does re:steroid education and the like.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

To his face? I live in the States dude we met at bodypower in 2011.

Yeah I tell him all the time on facebook and so on. I am very blunt like he is no point beating around the bush!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

How old is he?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ILLBehaviour said:


> its a shame cos s**t like that undoes all the good work that he does *re:steroid education* and the like.


 Steroid education?

The guy abuses them.

Why would you want to take any notice of someone who does that?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ConP said:


> To his face? I live in the States dude we met at bodypower in 2011.
> 
> Yeah I tell him all the time on facebook and so on. I am very blunt like he is no point beating around the bush!





ConP said:


> To his face? I live in the States dude we met at bodypower in 2011.
> 
> Yeah I tell him all the time on facebook and so on. I am very blunt like he is no point beating around the bush!





ConP said:


> To his face? I live in the States dude we met at bodypower in 2011.
> 
> Yeah I tell him all the time on facebook and so on. I am very blunt like he is no point beating around the bush!


 So you met him once in 2011 and consider him a "good friend"?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ConP said:


> To his face? I live in the States dude we met at bodypower in 2011.
> 
> Yeah I tell him all the time on facebook and so on. I am very blunt like he is no point beating around the bush!





ConP said:


> To his face? I live in the States dude we met at bodypower in 2011.
> 
> Yeah I tell him all the time on facebook and so on. I am very blunt like he is no point beating around the bush!





ConP said:


> To his face? I live in the States dude we met at bodypower in 2011.
> 
> Yeah I tell him all the time on facebook and so on. I am very blunt like he is no point beating around the bush!


 So you met him once in 2011 and consider him a "good friend"?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> So you met him once in 2011 and consider him a "good friend"?


 hes on Facebook, of course hes a good friend.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> So you met him once in 2011 and consider him a "good friend"?


 Yeah, as much as I consider any of the fitness world a "good friend". We have helped each other out in the past in various ways to promote each other.

I am not sure what your definition of "good friend" is pal nor do I really give a f**k lol.

A good friend to me is some one that you can rely on to give assistance if needed. Dave and I have done this for each other hence "good friend".

You truly are a tool aren't you lmao! Like seriously!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

banzi said:


> Steroid education?
> 
> The guy abuses them.
> 
> Why would you want to take any notice of someone who does that?


 that's my point really.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

ConP said:


> Yeah, as much as I consider any of the fitness world a "good friend". *We have helped each other out in the past in various ways to promote each other.*
> 
> I am not sure what your definition of "good friend" is pal nor do I really give a f**k lol.
> 
> ...


 So rather than advise him to take it easy you have contributed to his current predicament?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ConP said:


> Yeah, as much as I consider any of the fitness world a "good friend". We have helped each other out in the past in various ways to promote each other.
> 
> I am not sure what your definition of "good friend" is pal nor do I really give a f**k lol.
> 
> ...


 OOOOHHHH How rude of you to reply with such a negative comment.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

What a gripping read.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> hes on Facebook, of course hes a good friend.


 PMSL


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

The love in this thread


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

babyarm said:


> The love in this thread


Don't you bloody start


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

FelonE said:


> babyarm said:
> 
> 
> > The love in this thread
> ...


----------



## Jeebo (May 19, 2012)

Next thread was going Ask if any decent Bostin loyd documentarys on you tube lol. Best not


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

banzi said:


> you laugh but his arms shoulders and chest are loaded with oil.


 Extra Virgin, that's the healthy one right?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

He should read this comments

And realise what people really think of him

I bet non of his "friends" got the balls to tell him

If it was my mate I stop this s**t today


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

is there a link for the second one?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

banzi said:


>


 Classic banz


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Classic banz


 @banzi plz


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Shame he's got such a bad rep through his own doing these days. Just a few years ago he was respected, looked healthier and talked nothing but sense IMO, especially that interview he did about the Jodie Marsh documentary.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Shame he's got such a bad rep through his own doing these days. Just a few years ago he was respected, looked healthier and talked nothing but sense IMO, especially that interview he did about the Jodie Marsh documentary.


 Can't stand Katie price but I did lol hard back in the day when she summarised jodie as having " saggy tits and a nose like a builders elbow "


----------

